# Rays and a few others



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

My big hystrix female she is thick








hystrix male not sure he is big enough to get the job done anymore








one of my hystrix pups








another pup








Myleus sp.








PIMELODUS ORNATUS "RIO NANAY"


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

MY hybrid I got from Mike my favorate one very very active and always eating anything that drops in the tank


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

and my motoro's


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the hybrid! He looks ready to breed! Great collection!!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

yeah he beats on my female hystrix I am sure it's just a matter of time


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

he matured super fast. when i had him, his claspers were super tiny lol. what have you been feeding him!?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet rays man!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

feeding him prawns and smelt he wont touch massivore pellets the bugger


----------

